# Things to do in Las Vegas



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy and I are going to Las Vegas in early October. This is partly for business, but my meeting there will take all of an hour or two, and we have several days we can spend there.

Aside from gambling...what is there to do in Vegas? We're mightily bummed that the Star Trek Experience is no longer running, but surely there are other things for two middle aged people to do that doesn't involve strip clubs and losing large sums of money (we plan to do some of that. Gambling that is. Not strip clubs. At least not me, he may have other ideas...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There's the Vegas version of "Phantom of the Opera," as well as some Cirque du Soleil shows. I'm not which hotel Phantom is at, but I'm sure you'll be able find it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I were there a couple of years ago. We saw "O" and "Mamma Mia," both great shows. There are also companies that do great aerial tours of the Grand Canyon. We did the all-day one where they land at the Grand Canyon airport and you have lunch there in an old historic lodge. They pick you up at your hotel and bring you back after the tour. I think "Scenic Airlines" was the name of the company. It was a great tour, well worth the price. The planes fly out of the Boulder airport, and you'll get a great low-altitude look at Hoover Dam.

You should also drive the very short distance to see Hoover Dam, it's well worth the time. There are also some pretty places like Red Rock Park not far away if you have a car.

Lots to do in Vegas besides gambling.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

The Luxor currently has the Bodies and Titanic exhibits.  I enjoyed both of them while I was there a couple of weeks ago.  Also Mandalay Bay has the Shark Reef attraction.  That was pretty good too and all 3 were reasonably priced.  At the Excalibur they have King Arthur's Tournament which is a dinner show.  You eat with your fingers and watch a jousting event.  It is family friendly and while the food isn't great, it is worth the money for the show.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

In october, hiking red rocks or mt charleston would be awesome. I am not too much help when it comes to exhibits and attractions that don't involve 8 year olds LOL lots to do here tho.

ETA - the secret garden at the mirage is fun!

http://govegas.about.com/od/attractions/a/100thingstodo.htm

http://www.vegas.com/attractions/


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> You should also drive the very short distance to see Hoover Dam, it's well worth the time. There are also some pretty places like Red Rock Park not far away if you have a car.
> 
> Lots to do in Vegas besides gambling.


We got up close with the Hoover Dam 26 years ago. Our then-infant son picked RIGHT THEN to have a major diaper blowout... 

If Mamma Mia is playing when we're there, I've love to see that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> At the Excalibur they have King Arthur's Tournament which is a dinner show. You eat with your fingers and watch a jousting event. It is family friendly and while the food isn't great, it is worth the money for the show.


The Spouse Thingy would *love* that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

patchymama said:


> In october, hiking red rocks or mt charleston would be awesome. I am not too much help when it comes to exhibits and attractions that don't involve 8 year olds LOL lots to do here tho.
> 
> ETA - the secret garden at the mirage is fun!
> 
> ...


Hiking is out...but _thank you_ for those URLs!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't worry about hiking. When we were there, I was just getting over major surgery, so I was not very mobile. But Red Rock is a nice driving tour even without the hiking.

Here are some photos that I took: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_chambers/sets/72157594402842292/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tour the Ethel M chocolate factory and Botanical gardens... YUM
Tour the Clown Factory. ( how they make figurines)
Tour the M&M thing on the strip.. (near the giant COKE bottle)
go to the Luxor and tour the exibits.. 
Free entertainment 2nd floor of Circus Circus every 15 minutes.

(we have not been there in 5 years, but theese were things we always enjoyed.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I highly highly recommend the O show at the Bellagio. It's the best show in Vegas IMO. I've never gotten around to the Ethel M tour but I know people that have done it and liked it. I do want to do it and I love their chocolate. Visit the Teavana stores if you like tea and don't have one nearby. There is one in the Fashion Show Mall right on the Strip so it's easy for tourists to get to without a car. Eat at some of the very fine restaurants, their are too many to list, if you post what kind of food you like I can probably suggest some also mention if you have access to a car or are willing to take a cab. 

I think the best thing you can do is get off the strip and away from the tourists.  

oh, and I highly suggest avoiding Hoover Dam because their is bridge construction that probably won't be ending for at least a year and traffic is horrible even on the weekends.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

O or any of the other Cirque de Solie shows (O is the best though), the Excalibur dinner show, Ethel M...  Yep all of those. 

And you need to eat at the Paris buffet. I generally don't recommend buffets, but it's the best one in town and the atmosphere there is amazing. Breakfast or dinner (or both) you can't go wrong.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Any of the Cirque shows.  I'll go with O as my favorite, but Ka was really amazing also.  Try to get seats in the wet zone for O.  You can also purchase the tickets really early.  I would always call the box office once we had the date range and then ask for the closest seats at any showing during that time.  We planned everything else around when I could get my Cirque fix.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Allow me to be the one dissenting voice for O. Amazing athleticism, yes, but I was bored out of my skull watching people dance and flip around for two hours while only music played in the background. Of course, I don't like musicals at all, so take that into consideration when weighing in my opinion.

Another thing to AVOID: The rollercoaster on top of New York New York. I like a thrill as much as the next person, but this simply isn't worth it. It's on the ROOF of the building, goes 67 miles per hour, and has insane drops and sideways loops. That sounds like fun when I write it, but I had my eyes closed the whole time and didn't enjoy a single second. I *loved* the rest of NY NY though.

Someone said to avoid the Hoover Dam because of the traffic. Yeah, the traffic is terrible. We drove through the Dam and to the Skywalk part of the Grand Canyon (which required a ridiculous fee to actually see, so we didn't bother). Despite the horrible traffic and the fact that we didn't pony up the dough to do the Skywalk, it was still an awesome road trip with some truly breathtaking scenery. Driving through places like Dolan Springs, AZ gave us an incredible view of unspoiled America. It felt like being in the Wild West almost. I was in a car with great company though. Doing it alone might've been another story altogether. Also, we navigated a lot of unpaved roads and such. If the car had broken down in the middle of nowhere... So, plan judiciously, be careful, and bring company.

I stayed on the strip for the most part, but I did venture out on the final day. It's about a $20 cab ride to the Pinball Hall of Fame (next to the Tropicana Theater, a $3 movie place). Supposedly, it's not in the best part of town, but it seemed okay to me. The Pinball HOF is an awesome experience. Free to get in, and most of the tables are 25-50 cents. I played a ton and only spent 6 bucks. The website is pinballmuseum.org, but it's not a museum in the traditional sense of the word. It's basically like an old arcade from the '80s. Not much to look at, but amazing tables and history nonetheless. I also caught a $3 movie next door (My Life in Ruins), and the nice girl there even gave me her bus pass when I asked about where to look for a cab (you'll need to call for one, so make sure to get that info from your cabbie on the way there).


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I used to live in Sedona, Arizona (loved it) and since my parents went to LV often, I'd drive there.  I enjoyed stopping off at the Hoover Dam for a rest break.

Anyway, you must watch the fountains at the Bellagio.  (and it's free).  They play music and the fountains are synced to the the music.  At night it can be breathtaking.    If you can, walk through the gardens that are at the Bellagio as well.  

Seeing the volcano eruption at the Mirage is also to be seen.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think Le Reve at Wynn is very good.They have made some changes since opening, it's much better. I think the Imperial Palace may still have the old cars. Jersey Boys at the Palazzo is fantastic according to everyone I know that has seen it (my mom went twice), it's about Frankie Valley. 
Hope you have fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm beginning to think we aren't going to have enough time there...


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have never seen O but I absolutely love the LOVE show.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm beginning to think we aren't going to have enough time there...


You're right. You won't have a problem finding fun things to do!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I love Vegas! Madame Toussand's wax museum at The Venetian is fun and affordable. Shopping at the Miracle Mile of Shops in Planet Hollywood. A group we were with went on a haunted tour that told "ghost" stories and showed them many famous peoples homes and a ghost town. It sounded neat and I was sad I skipped it. It is a night tour.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I have to second going to Madame Tussauds wax museum.

http://www.madametussauds.com/LasVegas/

We went last year in Oct. and ended up spending hours in this place. Some of the figures look SO real you expect them to move any second. It will blow your mind when you see all the details of these wax figures. Make sure to take your camera if you go. We took some hysterical pics with many of the characters. 

Also I have to recommend going into the tower at the Stratosphere at night. It's an absolutely gorgeous view for miles and miles. Then if you're feeling really brave, ride the Big Shot when you get to the top. I *thought* I was brave until I got up there to ride it. LOL It took me a half and hour to build up my courage to get on it. After it was over my legs wouldn't hold me and I sat on the steps for about 10 minutes until I could stand again. 

http://www.stratospherehotel.com/thrills/


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've only been to Vegas once.  It was for a flute convention that was held at the Riviera, one of the very old hotels, in 2003.  Since there were flutey things going on all the time during the four days of the convention, I just had one free day before I flew out that night.  All the Cirque shows were sold out in advance.  I really enjoyed walking around at the the Venetian, Caesar's Palace, Paris and Belaggio.  There wasn't enough time to see the Luxor or NY, NY.

In 2012, the flute convention will be held at Caesar's Palace.

More than you want to know, but that's my story.  Oh, it was August and usually about 108 outside.  Glad you are going in the Fall.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hubby loves the Bellagio buffet.

In the middle of Caesar's Palace Forum Shops, there is a fountain with huge statues of Roman Gods.  Every half hour or so, they move and speak and do a short show.  (Free.)  I haven't watched it in a while, but I remember the first time I saw it, I thought it was the most amazing thing.  

N


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughters and I are going to Las Vegas on Labor Day weekend. We'll be seeing Lion King, going to Outlets, eating the buffet and going to see other Hotels.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Glad you are going in the Fall.


Me too! If this meeting had to take place this month, I think I'd be begging for a change of venue...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It really hasn't been that hot this summer, in fact it thunder stormed yesterday and was cloudy all day. It's been an unseasonably cool year all around. I think we have had 1 short little heat wave this year and other than that it's stayed around 105 which isn't hot for Vegas. I really fall is coming early this year.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Best Buffet in town - I have to say that I'm a seafood person so when a buffet says crab legs, I'm there.  The Flamingo is pricey but all you can eat crab legs and shrimp?  Oh yeah.  $22/person for dinner though so go hungry to make it worth it.

I liked Mystere and Phantom, but I like dark and esoteric.  My mother swears Mama Mia was wonderful but I couldn't afford to go (about the price of a Kindle for tickets to all these).  Oh but you really really should go to King Arthur's Tournament - make reservations early (as in now) for any show you want to see.

Warning - all the roller coasters are rickety compared to the big amusement parks like Magic Mountain - except for Circus Circus where the have a full blown amusement park INSIDE a pink air-conditioned dome.  Really Circus Circus is one of the best places to go for an indoor carnival (upstairs and in the dome) but don't eat there... horrible food.

If hubby heads to something like Crazy Girls, you should try out Thunder Down Under (girls get strippers too ya know - and those guys are HOT).

If you're into animals at all, there's shark reef, the dolphins, the tigers, and the rainforest cafe.  If you're into inexpensive, try a walk from new york, new york down to Treasure Island for the pirate shows, water shows and casino front displays (don't want to walk it? just cheat and hit the two best - the pirate show at Treasure Island and the water show at the Mirage)...  a gondola ride at the Bellagio... after the show at Excaliber, duck down into the basement amusement area for some 3D rides (not star trek, but still fun).

To cut costs, pick up a fun book at any of the tourist shops... oh there's more but I'm dragging on...


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

Hurrahs has a great steak place and a Japanese restaurant.  Its true we have had a really mild summer, I had my windows open last night.  The mountains are beautiful, both Red Rock and Mt. Charelston have good scenic routes to drive.  There are so many good shows to see, you almost have to get on-line so you can see them all.  I am dying to see Bette Midler, sigh, maybe soon.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

My mother treated me to a Bette Midler concert... even the balcony seats are fantastic.  It was a great show.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a head's up the gondola rides are at the Venetian, not the Bellagio...........It's cool to try once-take your camera!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta visit the hoover dam for the dam itself and to see the new (not finished) Hoover dam bypass. I don't know about you, but it wowed me when I see everytime. This is coming from a person that drives passed it several times a year









You can see part of the arizona side of the dam on the bottom of the pic


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> It really hasn't been that hot this summer, in fact it thunder stormed yesterday and was cloudy all day. It's been an unseasonably cool year all around. I think we have had 1 short little heat wave this year and other than that it's stayed around 105 which isn't hot for Vegas. I really fall is coming early this year.


gotta agree. Its been an amazing summer.

Bette Midler is a great show!!!

Also the key thing about Hoover dam is leaving really early. My friends and I go to Arizona to swim (Lake Meade is too crowded) and we always make sure we leave at about 6-7 (this is in the summer). We usually have breakfast in Blouder. Leaving early also helps avoid the heat (depending on what time of year you go)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Just a head's up the gondola rides are at the Venetian, not the Bellagio...........It's cool to try once-take your camera!


We did this. There is a choice between the indoor and outdoor ride, I think. I probably wouldn't have done this ride, but one of two friends I was with really wanted to do this. There was a line and we did it from the inside of the Venetian.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> Just a head's up the gondola rides are at the Venetian, not the Bellagio...........It's cool to try once-take your camera!


You're right, sorry about that... don't forget Freemont Street with the light show (check which night will have bands playing on the sidewalk).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

First friday is supposed to be a lot of fun, but its only once a month and haven't been there myself


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Rio has an awesome seafood buffet.

I enjoy just walking down the strip and seeing the interiors of all the casinos. There is something to see and do besides gambling in every one of them. The last time I went, I had a difficult time finding time to gamble. 

http://www.destination360.com/north-america/us/nevada/las-vegas/things-to-do


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

There are so many things to do in Vegas, it's impossible to list them all. Here's another link to tons of stuff:
http://govegas.about.com/od/attractions/a/100thingstodo.htm

We lived in Las Vegas for 2 years and had so many trips over from the UK (when we were building our home) we were always looking for interesting places to visit. Where will you be staying while you're there? What types of things do you both like to do? And what will your budget be like realistically (let's face it, we're all looking for bargains from time to time). Also, please rely on your concierge for ideas as they can pull lots of strings for you.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

We're actually flying into Vegas in a couple of weeks to start our trip to Southern Utah.  The Star Trek Experience was REALLY cool, it's too bad it's closed.  I heard they may reopen it sometime in the near future since the new movie was so popular.

I may try to talk my husband into Madame Tussaud's.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> We're actually flying into Vegas in a couple of weeks to start our trip to Southern Utah. The Star Trek Experience was REALLY cool, it's too bad it's closed. I heard they may reopen it sometime in the near future since the new movie was so popular.
> 
> I may try to talk my husband into Madame Tussaud's.


I've heard STE is reopening, too, but off the Strip. My inner Trekkie is crying because I won't see it this time.

General question for those who know...should we rent a car or just take a cab or shuttle to the Strip from the airport? Is everything on the Strip within walking distance?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't have a car when I went in 2003.  On the day I went to different hotels and casinos, I took a public bus that runs along the strip.  I would have walked, but it was too hot for my friends.  We only went as far as Bellagio from the Riviera (across from Circus Circus), though.  We took the bus to the Venetian and walked after that, because the newer hotels were not far apart.

People here from the car culture can advise you better though.  I did go out one night with two friends who had their car there.  Seemed to be a lot of traffic, but there are parking garages.  At night it looked like Times Square to me.

I took the shuttles between airport and hotel each way.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never had a car. I've always walked and taken cabs. I attempted a shuttle bus one time from the airport to the motel. After a 45 minute wait, I got frustrated and took a cab. I never attempted a bus again after that. There is a monorail now that I've used the last couple of times we've gone.

Here's the monorail route map... http://www.vegas.com/transportation/monorails.html


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I've heard STE is reopening, too, but off the Strip. My inner Trekkie is crying because I won't see it this time.
> 
> General question for those who know...should we rent a car or just take a cab or shuttle to the Strip from the airport? Is everything on the Strip within walking distance?


You don't need a car IF you are doing the full blown tourist trip and never leaving the Strip.

If you want to see the rest of Vegas, then a car is a good idea unless you don't mind forking over the cash for cabs. Although Vegas is not NYC, once you leave the Strip or the airport you will not see bunches of cabs cruising about looking to pick up people. You really need to call and get picked up if you are dropped anywhere off the Strip. You won't be able to just hail a cab on the street generally.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thumper said:


> General question for those who know...should we rent a car or just take a cab or shuttle to the Strip from the airport? Is everything on the Strip within walking distance?


Take a cab or limo (not really much more) from the airport and especially if at night ask the driver to take you up and down The Strip to see where everything is - it is glorious at night. When we were visiting there we always had a car, but only because we were headed up to do stuff with our house build (at the base of those mountains at the north end of the valley). It was a pain to try to get around The Strip with a personal car - you valet the car everywhere, but it takes so long to get the car and just maneuver around from place to place in the traffic. The south end to mid portion of The Strip is pretty easy to get around just walking (especially in the great weather of October). I would almost suggest getting settled and doing a bit with walking and cabs and then if you decide to venture further you can get a car easy enough. Vegas caters to tourists and you can get anything there!
http://www.lasvegasmaps.com/stripmap.html


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> When we were visiting there we always had a car, but only because we were headed up to do stuff with our house build (at the base of those mountains at the north end of the valley). It was a pain to try to get around The Strip with a personal car - you valet the car everywhere, but it takes so long to get the car and just maneuver around from place to place in the traffic.


That would be a complete PITA, one of the off strip hotels would be much more convenient in that case.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh what a convenient thread! I'm just starting to plan what to do for a weekend celebration of me and my dad's bdays (24 and 70, respectively) in November.

About the cars, I got advice that if I really wanted a car (like to see Hoover Dam) I should NOT rent from the airport locations. Supposedly the fees and premiums they charge are ridiculous, so you're better off renting in town and then returning at the airport. Which means a taxi one way, I guess. I'm going to look at this new monorail thing now too...

Kristan


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I won't be going this year but maybe next -- hubby has a convention there most years in Jan or Feb.  I will remember this thread and start a new one then 

Also any good Yarn Stores around there?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> That would be a complete PITA, one of the off strip hotels would be much more convenient in that case.


But not as much fun!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

rho said:


> Also any good Yarn Stores around there?


Two, off the top of my head, are Gail Knits and Wooly Wonders - both off The Strip.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> But not as much fun!


eh, I totally avoid the strip except on rare occasions to eat one of the very nice restaurants. I'm grateful the tourists keep us from having to pay taxes, other than that I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Two, off the top of my head, are Gail Knits and Wooly Wonders - both off The Strip.


oh cool - I will definitely be checking things to do next year -- well actually the year after since hubby goes in Jan.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> eh, I totally avoid the strip except on rare occasions to eat one of the very nice restaurants. I'm grateful the tourists keep us from having to pay taxes, other than that I avoid them at all costs.


We did the same thing once we moved there permanently (plus, we were about 20-30 minutes north of The Strip), but while visiting it was great! I think we went to The Strip maybe 7 times - 4 for concerts, twice for dinner/fun, once to bring family to see.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> eh, I totally avoid the strip except on rare occasions to eat one of the very nice restaurants. I'm grateful the tourists keep us from having to pay taxes, other than that I avoid them at all costs.


living in a tourist area I can appreciate the sentiment (especially right now August the worst month) but dang I wish ours kept us from having to pay taxes --


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

rho said:


> living in a tourist area I can appreciate the sentiment (especially right now August the worst month) but dang I wish ours kept us from having to pay taxes --


Don't let that fool you - it seemed we were screwed over for everything else. Las Vegas (and surrounding area) is not a cheap place to live.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah no income tax in nevada, but we are pretty high on the list when it comes to sales tax (7.5%) and the schools suck.  fruit and veggies tend to suck LOL trade offs i guess


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah but I live in "The Hamptons" it's expensive _*and*_ our sales tax is 8.625%.

But we do have the ocean and bay and sound


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well it's a heck of a lot cheaper than So CA, I don't complain about the COL here. Although I would prefer to live somewhere green.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Phoenix is 8.3% (combined state, county and city), but the cost of living is sooooooo cheap.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Eat at the Stratosphere. Expensive but well worth it...Best piece of prime rib ever. You are high up and can see all of Vegas. *TIP:* make reservation just before dark; then when you are seated you watch the sunset and when it starts to get darker you see all the lights start lighting up and twinkle: PICTURESQUE


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, just thought of this one.  Take some time and explore The Venetian - there are incredible shops (as in the Bellagio & Caesars) and nice dining.  If you love sushi skip Tao (the trendy place where the Britneys & Paris' partay) and head to the back of the casino where you will find a very cool sushi bar.  Try to sit at the sushi bar in one of the first several seats.  The head chef is a dream and loves to give tons of lovely samples of what he loves to prepare. 

The most fun gambling is at Caesars Palace.  Set rules ahead of time for yourself.  Our combo rule while playing Black Jack:  play until you lose 3 hands in a row then pass to your partner.  Partner then plays until 3 hands lost.  Then walk away.  We did this (not often at all!!!) and never lost much, but usually took home a fair amount extra.  Plus, we never started with more than $150 - considered it a nice date out night and never lost our house.  

Check out the House of Blues for great music once you know the dates of your stay.  They have a great little theater and super music for cheap (often 2 for 1).  Also, if there over a Sunday do the HoB Gospel Brunch - awesome!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

True COL is cheaper in Phoenix. I actually like Phoenix a lot better than Vegas.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually don't bother with a car if I am staying on or really close to the strip.  I take cabs or walk depending on what hotel I am at.  While I pay around 10-20 a cab ride, it is worth it to not fight traffic, worry about the valet, or have to drive home if I have a couple of drinks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> I usually don't bother with a car if I am staying on or really close to the strip. I take cabs or walk depending on what hotel I am at. While I pay around 10-20 a cab ride, it is worth it to not fight traffic, worry about the valet, or have to drive home if I have a couple of drinks.


The drink thing has convinced the Spouse Thingy we don't want a car after all... he usually gets shafted because I'm night blind, so I can usually drink and he can't. Not that we're major drinkers, but neither of us will drive if we've even had one hours earlier.

Looking into flights + hotel... dang there are some good deals right now!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

rho said:


> yeah but I live in "The Hamptons" it's expensive _*and*_ our sales tax is 8.625%.
> 
> But we do have the ocean and bay and sound


NYC is very touristy, yet we have that same sales tax which just went up from 8.25% and the highest state and city income taxes anywhere. I have to be very happy with my COL, though, since I'm in a rent stabilized apartment. When that expires,


Spoiler



I'm screwed


.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> While I pay around 10-20 a cab ride, it is worth it to not fight traffic, worry about the valet, or have to drive home if I have a couple of drinks.


Excellent point. We always took cabs when there at night so we could both be designated drinkers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I've heard STE is reopening, too, but off the Strip. My inner Trekkie is crying because I won't see it this time.
> 
> General question for those who know...should we rent a car or just take a cab or shuttle to the Strip from the airport? Is everything on the Strip within walking distance?


its supposed to be reopening in the Freemont Street Area. Don't know the dates


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My Vegas picture contribution....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

An Ann Taylor customer?



Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> My Vegas picture contribution....


Ah, the Venetian statue person!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> An Ann Taylor customer?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


And apparently frightened by the prices?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok if we are sharing photos, this is my favorite one from last winter


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

awww. I remember that day...didn't think I'd make it across town to pick up bro.
I took this the day following all that snow








Here's a fall picture of Mt Charleston just about a half hour outside the outshirts of Vegas


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures - I do miss that part of Las Vegas.  We were in the Centennial area (NW Vegas) at the base of Sheep Mountain onoy 20 minutes from Mt Charleston.  We had wonderful mountain views from every window in our house.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad I happened to notice this thread because my sister and I are taking my mom there for her 75th birthday in mid-October. She's not big on shopping and gambling, but she loves walking around and the shows sound pretty good. Thanks for the tips everyone!

Debra


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Debra, all the things listed in my post somewhere in this thread are low-cost/no cost. Family of 5 shows can get expensive FAST.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Debra, all the things listed in my post somewhere in this thread are low-cost/no cost. Family of 5 shows can get expensive FAST.


Thanks very much for the tips! Much appreciated.

Debra


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The Venetian is wonderful for walking around. It's probably my favorite for that.

Also, the Penn & Teller show out at Rio was really really good. The buffet out at Rio is also excellent, to make an evening of it. There's a free shuttle from Harrah's on the strip to Rio.


----------



## siLent_rAzoRback (Oct 23, 2009)

We think that the Circus Circus features circus acts on a regular basis throughout the day. Circus Circus has the only RV park on the Strip providing additional accommodations in the 399 space park operated by Kampgrounds of America.

_________________
Masters Golf Packages


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yes, second floor of the CC hotel does live shows every 15 minutes. and thats not counting the amusement park under the big tent.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, our trip to Vegas for my mom's 75th birthday was a great success! My mother, although dubious about going to Las Vegas, wound up very glad she did. For us, it was mainly a shopping and siteseeing spree. We thought about gambling, talked about it, looked at the slots with all those buttons and decided to pass. We visited the shops in the Venetian, Paris, Bellagio, and Caesar's Palace. There were some incredible stores way beyond my price range, so we wound up having a spectacular day of shopping at the Las Vegas Outlet Centre, where prices are significantly cheaper than they are here in Canada.

We stayed at the Flamingo across the street from Caesar's. Took the double-decker bus tour through the city at night and went up the Eiffel Tower using two free entry coupons. The thing my mother loved most was her birthday dinner, where we treated her to a meal at the Prime restaurant in the Bellagio. Prime is situated right in front of the fountain, so we could see the shows while we ate. She absolutely loved it.

The massive number of shops in Caesar's began to freak me out a little, as the further down the corridor we went, the darker it became and the more stagnant the air. By the time we reached the end we were all feeling a need for natural light and fresh air, and couldn't wait to get back outside.

Debra


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, our trip to Vegas for my mom's 75th birthday was a great success!


Awesome! I still want to get there...and still feel guilty that my stupid gallbladder wrecked our trip there (but at least it happened before we left...)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, so I've booked a few things for my family and I to do on our massive celebration trip in 2 weeks -- we've got 2 birthdays and 1 marriage to celebrate -- but what I have not done is make a reservation for a nice Saturday night dinner for everyone. Any recommendations?

I saw Prime at the Bellagio in Debra's post. Anything else? We've got ages 17 to 70, and 8 people total. No vegetarians or any other dietary restrictions that I know of.

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Texas De Brazil In Las Vegas
www.texasdebrazil.com

check the website.. and be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

James Beard Award winning Michael Mina's Nobhill Tavern at the MGM - more than a restaurant-it's an experience!!
http://www.mgmgrand.com/restaurants/nobhill-tavern-restaurant.aspx

Or JBA winning Tom Colicchio's Craftsteak also at the MGM.
http://www.mgmgrand.com/restaurants/craftsteak-steak-house.aspx


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> Hey, so I've booked a few things for my family and I to do on our massive celebration trip in 2 weeks -- we've got 2 birthdays and 1 marriage to celebrate -- but what I have not done is make a reservation for a nice Saturday night dinner for everyone. Any recommendations?
> 
> I saw Prime at the Bellagio in Debra's post. Anything else? We've got ages 17 to 70, and 8 people total. No vegetarians or any other dietary restrictions that I know of.
> 
> ...


on strip? off strip? price range? cuisine type preference?

off my head suggestions:

off strip locally owned and operated: Rosemary's http://www.rosemarysrestaurant.com/

on strip, hotel location Emeril's New Orlean's Fish House ( MGM ) and his Delmonico Steakhouse ( Venetian ) are incredible. My suggestion is don't get so full you skip dessert. The banana cream pie at the Fish House is to die for as is the Banana's Foster at Delmonico. Oh and if you go to the Fish House, I highly recommend the red fish.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Emeril's New Orlean's Fish House ( MGM ) and his Delmonico Steakhouse ( Venetian ) are incredible. My suggestion is don't get so full you skip dessert. The banana cream pie at the Fish House is to die for as is the Banana's Foster at Delmonico. Oh and if you go to the Fish House, I highly recommend the red fish.


I 2nd Delmonico...and 3rd, 4th & 5th the dessert!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

If you need some advice, CAB drivers are your best bet.  They know their stuff there.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I've bookmarked all the restaurants and plan to investigate/make reservations by the end of the week. I really appreciate it!

And I'll be sure to ask cabbies about our more spontaneous meals. 

Kristan


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I know the next time hubby goes out for the Shot Show Convention I will be posting here looking for things to do - I'm not going this year - although with all these suggestions I sure wish I were - I have been at a loss the past couple of times with what to do while hubby spent ALL day at the show -


----------

